# Porting the Linux "mempool" mechanism to FreeBSD



## liuwang (Dec 7, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated in porting the following Linux "mempool" mechanism to FreeBSD memory management system.


```
mempool_t AOC_mempool;

mempool_alloc( ... )
mempool_free( ... )
mempool_destroy( ... )
```
Sincerely,
Liu


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 8, 2011)

You mean kernel or userland?  For kernel, you already have memory pools, see uma(9).


----------



## liuwang (Dec 8, 2011)

trasz,

It's kernel.
Thanks the help.

Sincerely,
Liu


----------

